# what to do with an animals cage



## rattie!_lover!_99 (Aug 28, 2019)

hi everyone my oldest rat recently passed away and she was separated from the others I am now trying to decide if I want to get another pet for the cage it is a wabittat Delux ( the smaller of the two ) and I was wonder what small pets you think it would be good for


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh I'm sorry about you're lost ratty, it's always painful.
Hmm, anything smaller that a rat would probably squeeze through the bars and it's too small for multiple rats.
Maybe Guinea pigs if you have a garden?
Can't think of anything else.
Or you could keep the cage in reserve as a hospital cage?


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

I would agree, guinea pigs. Preferably with outside space.

These cages (with some modification ) have been used for pygmy hedgehogs, although I wouldn't recommend. 

I have also seen these types of cages modified for tortoises.


----------

